# tampons and preteens



## joani (May 19, 2004)

I am wondering if any of you experienced your 12 y/o daughter wanting to use tampons? I've read that physically it is ok, as long as she changes often. I'm not sure I'm comfortable with the idea and would like some opinions. Thanks!

Joani


----------



## Xenogenesis (May 1, 2002)

You can get dioxin free tampons.

They cost a bit more but in the long run they don't.


----------



## anotherKatrina (Dec 24, 2002)

Why don't you introduce her to the diva cup? There's been lots of discussion about it on the Natural home and body care board. Or you can start here www.thedivacup.com


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

At 12 I would not have been able to deal with the diva cup (or similar products). I got my period when I was 13 and I wanted to use tampons but my mother didn't want me to. I did anyway, I took them from my older sister or got them at school, etc. I did not like for my mom to try to dictate what I should use (she wanted me to use pads). If you are old enough to menstruate I think you are old enough to decide how to deal with it. It's a very personal thing. I think it would be nice if you could present your daughter with an array of options (diva cup, unbleached tampons, cloth and disposable pads) and let her try what works for her. Maybe she won't use anything but the tampons right away but if she has the other options she can experiment with them on her own timetable and not feel forced.


----------



## Celtain (Mar 10, 2004)

I ran into the tampon issue with my 13 yo. We were going to the beach and she is a water kind of girl and she was so bummed that she couldn't swim because she had her period. I told her she could try a tampon and see if that would work for her. I told her to take her time and explained how to insert and if she needed to start over with a new one that was ok too. Well, after 3 tries she got it in properly. She came out of the bathroom and said to me, "wow, I can't believe something THAT BIG fits inside me" I am so proud of my self, didn't even crack a smile. Did mention that is the same way her big fat head came out!!!! A little birth control everyday!!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I would try to get some unbleached/dioxin free ones if possible.

The first summer I had my period I wanted to volunteer aid swim lessons but felt like I couldn't. I ended up using tampons and it made me so much happier. They have teen sizes and that definately helped. Also, IME, plastic applicators were much easier.

I *love* my diva cup now, but with how tight of a fit teen tampons were can't even IMAGINE it working out *then*, lol.

Good luck,
Kay

PS My oldest is only 5, I am just a big time lurker on this board in preperation


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

My daughter started her period at 12, and has always used tampons. From her first day. she hates pads.

I have no problem with it. at all.

I was the same way. I started at 13, but used a pad for like 2 hours before i decided i hated them. My mom showed me how to use a tampon, and that was that.

Good luck with your daughter.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

It certainly is an available choice, but not a healthy one especially for a young girl. Young girls, IMO as a health educator, need to learn their flow. How heavy it is, how it looks, etc. If you ask most girls how much they loose in blood during their flow, they have no idea. Keeping track of how heavy/clotty/light your flow is tells you about your reproductive health and helps you see changes. That is all very hard to see on a tampon.
I agree with others though, present all the options, especially the non-bleached/non-chemical ones and help her see the big picture of just HOW MANY she will use over her lifetime and how it is a health choice and also an ecological one.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

I don't think it's hard to keep track of your flow with tampons. I've never had a problem with it. If it were my daughter I would definitely let her use tampons. I personally feel they are more sanitary.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *embens*
I ran into the tampon issue with my 13 yo. We were going to the beach and she is a water kind of girl and she was so bummed that she couldn't swim because she had her period. I told her she could try a tampon and see if that would work for her. I told her to take her time and explained how to insert and if she needed to start over with a new one that was ok too. Well, after 3 tries she got it in properly. She came out of the bathroom and said to me, "wow, I can't believe something THAT BIG fits inside me" I am so proud of my self, didn't even crack a smile. Did mention that is the same way her big fat head came out!!!! A little birth control everyday!!

when i was 13 i wore a tampon to the beach~ only i left the applicator in too!







i read the directions & THOUGHT i had done it right... i forget how long it was before i realized.

i too think she would be fine starting out with tampons, as long as you explain in great detail how they are used & the dangers of leaving them in too long.


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joesmom*
when i was 13 i wore a tampon to the beach~ only i left the applicator in too!







i read the directions & THOUGHT i had done it right... i forget how long it was before i realized.

i too think she would be fine starting out with tampons, as long as you explain in great detail how they are used & the dangers of leaving them in too long.

ITA with this. I learned how to use pads & tampons by watching a video put out by Tampax (mom bought it for me, had me watch it, then said, "Any questions? Okay!") When I was around 15-16 I went to a pool with two of my cousins, who were 13 & 15. The 15yo and I told the 13yo how to do it, she went to the bathroom, and came back out saying, "Ow...ow...ow." We finally figured out she had left part of the applicator in. While we were all talking, we found out that the 15yo had learned it from her sister (when she wanted to swim), who told her, "You just shove it up there!"

Take the opportunity to _teach_ her about the different options and safety issues and show her how to do it properly. If you don't, she'll learn it from someone else, and who knows how great that instruction will be!


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

I got it at 11, and used tampons from the beginning. I would've liked to see my mom try and tell me I couldn't use them! (i was very independent...)

I don't see any problem with it whatsoever, in my opinion it's her body.


----------



## joani (May 19, 2004)

Thank you all for your responses! Great advice from each of you. I did in fact introduce every option. The cup is definitely not for her. She complained that pads were annoying especially during softball games. So, last night she inserted a tampon (with me present and instructing). At first, she did not put it in all the way, which we all know can be painful. I told her to stand up as opposed to sitting on the commode and try it again. She did and said she couldn't feel it at all! LOL About three minutes after doing this, she said 'ok, Mom. I'm over it. I'm taking it out.' ROFLMAO! Well, anyway, she now knows how to use tampons and that is a comfort to both her and I.

Again, thank you all for your advice; greatly appreciate it!!!!

Joani


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

I hate that word, sanitary. How are tampons more sanitary than pads? I mean, with pads you don't have to worry about TSS. And it's just blood. For a teen, I can see tampons being a good option, as long as they're unbleached, 100% cotton. But even if you're a virgin, you can use the keeper/diva cup. I started using the Keeper in college, when I was a virgin. It's a matter of getting comfy with your body. I think even a teen could use it, if they were familiar with their vaginas.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

KeysMamaKeeping track of how heavy/clotty/light your flow is tells you about your reproductive health and helps you see changes. That is all very hard to see on a tampon.
.[IMG alt="" said:


> http://www.mothering.com/discussions/images/smilies/hippie.gif[/IMG]


that's a great point!


----------

